# Landeron Electric Collection



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Having received a Landeron-based West End Watch Co. watch yesterday, and with some decent weather, I thought it was time to gather all my Landeron 4750 watches together and take a group photograph. 

So here they are. All these contain the same movement: a Landeron 4750, the first Swiss electric movement. All date from somewhere between 1961 and 1965. All the cases are the same style, sometimes in heavy gold plate, other times in all s/steel. Two types of battery were used: either the WD-4 or the larger WD-5, both now obsolete. All are working fine! :yes:

Watch makers include Hamilton, Rotary, Everite, Camy, Unic, Teriam, Vido, Wittnauer, Waltham, West End Watch, Tradition, etc. One watch it missing from the group photos and that is the Clinton: this is all complete with its two boxes and papers and I forgot to add it to the group shots....so it's tagged on at the end. 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's All Folks! :rltb:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Wonderful Paul, very nice collection, well done and great patience.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Super group of watches there.

The Wittnauer with its unique hands is a head turner.

Well done.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Very impressive collection Paul! Particularly love those Wittnauers... much coolness! 

S.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Amazing collection, only a little drop of the OCD in there


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> ..only a little drop of the OCD in there


...look who's calling the kettle black :lol: I've learnt everything from you Jon. :rofl:

But you're right...I don't need three Everites...they all came from the same UK seller and I believe "Everite" was one of the brand names of H. Samuel back in the 1960's .


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

fantastic Paul,

the Unic and Hamilton hands are my favorites, so 25th century 

great collection mate and really interesting to see them all side by side.

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Andy,

I agree...the UNIC is a little special...here's a better photo.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Still admiring the "result" of yur collection, Paul.

Just a small question, it seems plenty of second hands have this special Z, do yu know who start with that and could we say it was a "symbol" to make electric watches easyly recognizable, whatever the brand?

Bravo and again Bravo,

Bertrand


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Paul, that's just greedy 

Seriously though some lovely watches there. If I had to choose just one it would be the Stainless Hamilton with the blue seconds hand. :thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow, great collection Paul - there's definitely nothing wrong with having a 'theme' :thumbup:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW great collection Paul thanks for sharing.

Do you have a particular favourite? - I like the Hamiltons and the Rotary.

Cheers Stu,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Superb collection Paul, well done :thumbup:

I need more Electrics :cry2:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

What an amazing collection you have there, I really like the way the hands are made to look like lightening flashes.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Superb collection Paul, well done :thumbup:
> 
> I need more Electrics :cry2:


x 2

Or should I say I need an Electric, now something like the UNIC would be ideal... I suppose I best get hunting


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

tranber70 said:


> Still admiring the "result" of yur collection, Paul.
> 
> Just a small question, it seems plenty of second hands have this special Z, do yu know who start with that and could we say it was a "symbol" to make electric watches easyly recognizable, whatever the brand?
> 
> ...


I haven't forgotten about this question Bertrand...I just had no idea so I mailed a few people including Rene Rondeau. He thinks it is unlikely to be Hamilton but no more details than that. I suspect either LIP or ESA.



Stuart Davies said:


> WOW great collection Paul thanks for sharing.
> 
> Do you have a particular favourite? - I like the Hamiltons and the Rotary.
> 
> Cheers Stu,


Yes, Stu...my favourite are the two Hamilton Huguenins....mainly because of their rarity. Nothing is known about these two watches but Hamilton did buy the Swiss Huguenin factory in the 1950s. It is likely that these two watches were assembled by the Swiss Huguenin factory and shipping over to the Lancaster, PA factory for evaluation or similar. They were never marketed --- probably because they would have been in direct competition to the Hamilton-branded electrics. These both came from same seller and NOS. Only ever seen one other.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thks for yur research Paul.

I assume it's the sole case in the horology history that a same "sign" is used to show a type of movement, no?

Bertrand



Silver Hawk said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > Still admiring the "result" of yur collection, Paul.
> ...


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Outstanding Paul,

I love the hands on the Wittnauers but the Waltham is my fav with the atom symbol on the face, very Jetsons!

BTW if the batteries are obsolete does that mean none of these watches actually run? Or have you found an alternative battery?

Ian


----------

